# 1080p 120fps will it ever be in a firmware



## LEMON23 (Mar 23, 2019)

so many people wants 1080p 120 fps has anyone heard of a firmware update to add this


----------



## Jethro (Mar 24, 2019)

No - I think it is generally considered to be a physical limitation rather than a software fix.


----------



## padam (Mar 24, 2019)

The sensor readout is too slow, for now, only the 1DXII sensor is capable of it besides the Cinema cameras.

And anyway, Canon firmly determines what you can get and at what prices. So don't expect getting features like this and without paying significantly more money for it, it will slowly show up in lesser cameras in later generations as technology evolves, but it will take several years (the cheapest camera where it may show up is a TOL crop sensor camera, like a 7DIII or something).


----------

